# Zombie and Terminator Makeup Temporary Tattoos - Discount for HalloweenForum members



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi all,

As a long time member here I wanted to offer you a discount on my temporary tattoo makeup effects site. *Use the code: HF20 to get 20% off your order now through Halloween.* Check out our site here: http://www.fxtattoo.com

These zombie tattoos are great for costumes or for applying to actors night in and night out and you can put additional makeup over the top of them.








We started out with our "wounded Terminator" tattoos and they've done really well because they make a simple costume. Just dress in jeans, shirt and leather jacket, apply the tattoos, and you're done.








Thanks for reading! Please stop by and see us!

Happy Halloween!


----------

